# Epson 2000P prints too light from iMac



## kenigma (Feb 5, 2005)

My iMac, PC laptop, and PC desktop share an Epson Stylus Photo 2000P printer. I can print fine from the PCs, but I like to print from my iMac where most of my photo files are. When I do, the output is always too light, whether I use Photoshop or print directly from the Web. Somewhere a printer setting is not right, but I have no idea what it is or even how to look for it. Can anyone help?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

kenigma said:


> My iMac, PC laptop, and PC desktop share an Epson Stylus Photo 2000P printer. I can print fine from the PCs, but I like to print from my iMac where most of my photo files are. When I do, the output is always too light, whether I use Photoshop or print directly from the Web. Somewhere a printer setting is not right, but I have no idea what it is or even how to look for it. Can anyone help?


Try this: On your iMac, go to the monitor settings and change the color setting to sRGB (default will say iMac Monitor, or something like that). In Photoshop on your iMac, change the default color RGB setting to sRGB and not the default setting for the iMac monitor (which is usually lighter than the PC monitor).

Houston


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

kenigam, greetings! first off,  moniker! 

Ok, now to business... Sorry for the following silly questions, but just want to make sure that understand what all is going on. 

1. Have you downloaded all the most recent drivers and software for this printer?
2. What OS are you using in your iMac?
3. Have you seen these sites:
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/..._UseBVCookie=yes&oid=14377&infoType=Downloads
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...ype=FAQ&oid=14402&prodoid=20306147&foid=31123
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...&oid=14402&prodoid=20306147&category=Products

edit: see that Martha has also just answered your query... hey there!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Ah Hobbes--what can I say? You are the most precise Mac Geekster around. Lord love a duck--how DO you keep up with all of this information?! 

Houston


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Ummm, have DSL [and an overly curious mind], will travel... 

BTW, good to "see" ya again! 

PS: "lord love a duck",,, not too bad of a movie - had a crush on Tuesday Weld at one time when I was a young cub...


----------

